# New Pico



## Timwis (8/6/20)

It looks like even the Pico has caught Pod Mod fever!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/6/20)

Man oh man me likey

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Room Fogger (8/6/20)

Once you’ve owned a Pico life is never the same again. That’s looks so good I want to just touch it! And keep on touching it, ............

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/6/20)

The square atomiser and battery cap is interesting though. Would they not scrape each other when you try and take them off? Otherwise it is very pretty. Alas, 80W is just not enough for me...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (8/6/20)

Can the Pod craze please just end!?!
PLEASE??!!??

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7 | Funny 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> Can the Pod craze please just end!?!
> PLEASE??!!??


I'll never pod. The flavour one gets from a pod is just not the same as via DL and for me it's all about the flavour. There are ones with decent flavour, but still does not hold candle against something like the Rebirth with a decent set of coils.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Amy (8/6/20)

When people Pod they put saliva on the pod,then they share the pod...

I couldn’t resist

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 12


----------



## CJB85 (8/6/20)

Amy said:


> When people Pod they put saliva on the pod,then they share the pod...
> 
> I couldn’t resist


Especially when they drink, then everyone forgets to Pod with their own Pod...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Roodt (8/6/20)

Saw that in instagram this morning, and had to wake the misses to show her. 
Never a good idea to wake the misses all exited like at 04h00... nearly had my head ripped off. 
Still a cool looking vape device though.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/6/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Once you’ve owned a Pico life is never the same again. That’s looks so good I want to just touch it! And keep on touching it, ............


You perv

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (8/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> Can the Pod craze please just end!?!
> PLEASE??!!??



Why? It seems to me that just like cellphones, mods are getting smaller as time goes by. Perhaps people are tired of lugging big mods around. Keep the big boys for home use, but when going out nothing beats a pod. And now that we can get VW pod mods it makes it even better!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (8/6/20)

Timwis said:


> It looks like even the Pico has caught Pod Mod fever!
> 
> View attachment 197997



@Timwis Where on earth did you find this? It's not even on Eleaf's website!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (8/6/20)

Hooked said:


> Why? It seems to me that just like cellphones, mods are getting smaller as time goes by. Perhaps people are tired of lugging big mods around. Keep the big boys for home use, but when going out nothing beats a pod. And now that we can get VW pod mods it makes it even better!



If they followed that logic I would agree, but we are seeing more and more devices that are essentially 18650 mods (dual 18650 even) that simply have a pod installed to limit users to using proprietary pods. Keep pod systems small and leave the box mods to be box mods...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Timwis (8/6/20)

Hooked said:


> @Timwis Where on earth did you find this? It's not even on Eleaf's website!


This i simply saw on Instagram, manufacturers quite often post a teaser on there days before it appears elsewhere. The other way i find out about new products is because i'm sent them well before they are made public but with them i am told i can't share information or photos.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (8/6/20)

Hooked said:


> Why? It seems to me that just like cellphones, mods are getting smaller as time goes by. Perhaps people are tired of lugging big mods around. Keep the big boys for home use, but when going out nothing beats a pod. And now that we can get VW pod mods it makes it even better!


I guess with the mods we’re heading the same way!

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/6/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I guess with the mods we’re heading the same way!
> View attachment 198034


Remember the days when we used to move around with triple batts rx200s... we were like legends ... bro , check my releaux out

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (8/6/20)

incredible_hullk said:


> Remember the days when we used to move around with triple batts rx200s... we were like legends ... bro , check my releaux out


Lol, i have a five 18650 mod! Great for out and about!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## CJB85 (8/6/20)

Timwis said:


> Lol, i have a five 18650 mod! Great for out and about!



Hahaha, did it come with a backpack? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/6/20)

Timwis said:


> This i simply saw on Instagram, manufacturers quite often post a teaser on there days before it appears elsewhere. The other way i find out about new products is because i'm sent them well before they are made public but with them i am told i can't share information or photos.


Just FYI. You can share with me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spongebob (8/6/20)

Timwis said:


> It looks like even the Pico has caught Pod Mod fever!
> 
> View attachment 197997


I want one 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (8/6/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Just FYI. You can share with me


If they forget to tell me to keep stum i do let things slip and play dumb as in the Berserker V2!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (9/6/20)

Hooked said:


> Why? It seems to me that just like cellphones, mods are getting smaller as time goes by. Perhaps people are tired of lugging big mods around. Keep the big boys for home use, but when going out nothing beats a pod. And now that we can get VW pod mods it makes it even better!


Oooh! Do not get me started on cell phones! Why must they be so freaking thin with rounded edges making it impossible to hold them!? Double the thickness and fill all that space with battery please!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/6/20)

Raindance said:


> Double the thickness and fill all that space with battery please!


I must admit, my Huawei P30Pro lasts me about 2-3 days without fail, and she's a year old already. By this time with my old Samsungs I was already lugging around a battery charger every day just to get through the day.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## CJB85 (9/6/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> The square atomiser and battery cap is interesting though. Would they not scrape each other when you try and take them off? Otherwise it is very pretty. Alas, 80W is just not enough for me...


I wonder if it has like a quarter turn, quick release on the battery cap? The pod probably slots in straight down like many of the new pod devices.
I really hope they do a similar looking pico with a standard 510 though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> I really hope they do a similar looking pico with a standard 510 though


Me too. And please can it be a 100W this time! 80W just ain't enough...

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Timwis (9/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> I wonder if it has like a quarter turn, quick release on the battery cap? The pod probably slots in straight down like many of the new pod devices.
> I really hope they do a similar looking pico with a standard 510 though.


Third party manufacturers are releasing 510 adaptors wherever possible for these pod mods.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (9/6/20)

Looks very good, thanks for sharing this with us @Timwis !
Pico rocks

I have a white one that @Rob Fisher made me buy back in the day
It’s still going like a Boeing !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (10/6/20)

Silver said:


> Looks very good, thanks for sharing this with us @Timwis !
> Pico rocks
> 
> I have a white one that @Rob Fisher made me buy back in the day
> It’s still going like a Boeing !



I also still love my Picos, but I've gone off the Eleaf coils, so I use the Mystique disposable. It fits on the Pico 25s, but not on the Pico 75s unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (10/6/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> I'll never pod. The flavour one gets from a pod is just not the same as via DL and for me it's all about the flavour. There are ones with decent flavour, but still does not hold candle against something like the Rebirth with a decent set of coils.


Then you have not tried the Voopoo mod pod - it has both mtl and dl, good flavour and clouds on the dl.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (10/6/20)

RainstormZA said:


> Then you have not tried the Voopoo mod pod - it has both mtl and dl, good flavour and clouds on the dl.


I am converted also. I use to think oh for Christ's sake when i got sent yet another pod to review but since they evolved into pod mods i am growing quite fond of them especially when they accommodate an external battery and a 510 adaptor is available the flavour you get from them in general is pretty darn good. Then pop the 510 adaptor in and you have a nice compact single battery standard device!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/6/20)

Timwis said:


> I am converted also. I use to think oh for Christ's sake when i got sent yet another pod to review but since they evolved into pod mods i am growing quite fond of them especially when they accommodate an external battery and a 510 adaptor is available the flavour you get from them in general is pretty darn good. Then pop the 510 adaptor in and you have a nice compact single battery standard device!


Indeed the versatility of choosing to switch to mtl or dl is great. I think I’ll get another one, I gave the last one to a friend. Just need to check my finances first.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (10/6/20)

RainstormZA said:


> Then you have not tried the Voopoo mod pod - it has both mtl and dl, good flavour and clouds on the dl.


I hear you, but how is it with creamy/dessert flavours? That's the one thing I have always found pod devices to be lacking on. Great on fruits, but desserts, not so much. I have a single ADV juice that I have been vaping for the past 2.5 odd years now without fail and it's a dessert flavour. But maybe this is a conversation for another thread.


----------

